# Westchester, NY and NYC: Where is 5/8 drywall required?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be making a call to the local build department to be 100% sure.
3/8 would be usless on a wall, one bump and it will punch right through/
What's the spacing on the ceiling joist?


----------



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd guess 16oc in most places. I'm curious about other spacings as well.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you looked at the county/city building code? These are usually available on line through the building department----

These vary from town to town-----so never assume anything with drywall thickness---always check code or go with 5/8 fire stop----


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not in your area but I always use 5/8 on a ceiling, Less screw pops and 0 sagging.
I also own a drywall lift, you can rent on. It can make it a one man job if need be. 
The new light weight drywall can span 24" but I'm not willing to chance a sag, I only get paid once to do a job.
Is there an attached garage?


----------



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

This is for some hurricane sandy disaster relief I'm doing, it's residences and not specific to a particular house. I checked NYC building codes but I don't see where any requirement for drywall thickness is. Westchester I haven't looked into yet. Thanks for all the advice so far


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I emailed a question to CCodes at buildings.nyc.gov and it took almost four months for a reply. They apologized though, so maybe it's not typical.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Deck, since you're in the area. Any idea where to get 54" drywall? I found one place in Elmsford, but they won't deliver the amount I need. So before I rent a truck, maybe you know. Thanks.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Since most ceiling joists are 24" on center 5/8" is used because anything over 16"oc 1/2" tends to sag over time. But as stated check you codes or a dependable drywall supplier can probably answer you question.


----------



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

mikegp said:


> Deck, since you're in the area. Any idea where to get 54" drywall? I found one place in Elmsford, but they won't deliver the amount I need. So before I rent a truck, maybe you know. Thanks.


Sorry I don't know. If you find out let us know.


----------

